# Lease in Hancock, Putnam, Jasper, Morgan, Johnson Or Laurens CO



## charlie112 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gentlemen - I am currently look for a lease in Hancock, Putnam, Jasper, Morgan, Johnson Or Laurens County.

I have 4 good guys who are experianced hunters looking for a QDM Club or Lease.  We prefer a club or lease with no less than 100 acres per hunter.  Food Plot and club stands are a bonus.  Perferable a deer, turkey, and hog population. 

Drop me a PM or email.
thanks
charlie


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 7, 2005)

*bump*

still looking


----------



## klsmelser (Feb 8, 2005)

*Laurens County Lease with openings*

Charlie,

We have a hunting club in Laurens County with openings this next year.  We have @819 acres with a campground with camper hookups.  Each camp site has it own power and water.  There is a bath house with toilet and shower.

Property offers good deer, turkey hunting with some hog activity time to time.   

Our hunting club is family oriented with trophy management approach.  No drinking, no partying - serious sportsmen only.

The club has established food plots, club stands and automated feeders that are operated.  We spend about $4,000 annually on food plots and last year we distributed over 11,000 lbs of supplemental feed with our autmoated feeders.

For a photo gallery view, you could access my website and go to the hunting clubs section.  Visit this link for more information.  
http://www.sportsmenoutdoors.com/Buck-Eye.html

You can also call me for more detail discussion or we can plan a site visit.  I will be in this camp the weekend of 19th and 26th.  You can reach me at 404-915-8878 if your interested.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 9, 2005)

*Laurens County*

I don't know much about this Laurens County Club Buckeye except where it is located. It is only a couple of miles from my club (also called Buckeye)and there are some great deer in the area. Very near the river, large blocks of land all around it and plenty of farm land in the area. I have seen plenty of deer (several nice bucks) crossing in and out of this club. Bumped a great buck with the truck last year that ran into the club. Should be worth checking out for anyone looking for a club.


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 11, 2005)

*still looking*

bump - still looking


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 16, 2005)

*still looking*

still looking


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 21, 2005)

*bump*

bump  - still looking


----------



## x coon cop (Feb 21, 2005)

call don foskey 478-934-7855. foskey's taxdermist, he has several tracts of land. from cochran,ga.


----------

